# Imprimir un formato en ambos lados de la misma pagina...



## pepesoto (Aug 1, 2005)

Hola Amig@s.

Tengo un formato de 2 páginas en una hoja de excel. Necesito que el usuario imprima ese formato en ambas caras de una misma página. Pregunta: ¿Cómo le puedo poner una instrucción al usuario, para que cuando mande imprimir el formato, se imprima la primera pagina, se detenga, voltee la hoja en la impresora e imprima la segunda pagina en la misma hoja...?  Lo anterior, pensando en que no todas las impresoras tienen la opcion de imprimir x ambos lados de la hoja.

Intenté hacerlo a través de una macro, pero me atoré...

Desde ya, muy agradecido x la orientacion...


----------



## RalphA (Aug 1, 2005)

Yo uso una HP LaserJet 4L, blanco y negro, que no tiene la opcion para imprimir ambos lados automaticamente.  Me da suficiente tiempo para imprimir una pagina, sacar esa hoja, darle vuelta, introducirla, y ... imprime la prxima pagina al dorso.

Tambien puesto mandar una pagina a la vez a la impresora, y entonces puedo irme a hacerme una tacita de cafe.  Al volver, esta una pagina tirada, y puedo ahora tirar una segunda pagina al dorso.

Finalmente, puedo imprimir todas la paginas impares primero, luego, darle vuelta a todas las hojas impresas en un lado, y mandar ahora las paginas pares a la impresora.

Uso el sistema mas apropriado para cada caso.


----------



## pepesoto (Aug 2, 2005)

Tienes toda la razon Ralph    Gracias x evitar mis ganas de querer complicarme la existencia...


----------

